
Show HN: Automate Investor Updates with SQL - mritchie712
https://seekwell.io/#stories
======
mritchie712
SeekWell[1] just launched a "Stories"[2][3] feature that helps you write
narratives about your data using SQL. It's like an always up-to-date Wall
Street Journal article about your company that is automatically refreshed and
delivered to your inbox daily. We're using it internally for investor updates,
daily recaps, and alerts (e.g. a customer that was inactive visiting our
pricing page).

[1] [https://seekwell.io/](https://seekwell.io/) [2]
[https://www.notion.so/seekwell/Stories-d4dcb303d28b400492741...](https://www.notion.so/seekwell/Stories-d4dcb303d28b400492741b5741fc2f86)
[3] [https://youtu.be/lTkv8o0j7Pw](https://youtu.be/lTkv8o0j7Pw)

